# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Is my gargoyle gecko stressed?

## abrunsen

Like the thread said I am wondering if my garg is stressed.  She (I think) eats fine and is active at night but I am concerned because she went from a light grey color to a dark chocolate brown and is now staying that color.  Help please.

Before


After


Any help is appreciated.
Alex

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

It's called being fired up.  All Cresteds and Gargs do it, it can mean a lot of different things.  Most people enjoy it when their animals are fired up because they are showing off their bold colors.  I wouldn't be worried about it.

----------


## Vasiliki

Yep. Looks like your gecko is just turning it on with the color. Mine does that late at night, or if she's in hunting mode when I give her crickets. Usually if I take her out, she'll either darken up, or she'll go super pale. Depends on her mood.

----------


## abrunsen

So you guys dont think there is anything to be concerned about at all?  She is constantly like it now.  I havent seen her back to that pale color for a long time now.  She also seems to be losing weight but she is eating and pooping.  Maybe she was just overweight when I got her?  She was REALLY chunky when I got her.  She is currently 43 grams.

Thanks,
Alex

----------


## Vasiliki

Just monitor her weight. If she's eating, pooping and active, I wouldn't worry too much. My crestie gets in moods like that where he'll fire up for a while.

My gargoyle gecko has been firing up like crazy lately, as a matter of fact. When she gets stressed, she actually goes pale and stays that way. When she appears to be 'happy', she fires up. So it depends on the gecko and the situation.

----------

